# Rabbit charging at me



## DianeS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what's going on in her mind, so I thought you experts could help interpret!

One of my rabbits has started charging me when I put my hands in her pen. She charges right up and bumps whatever I'm holding (water bowl, etc) with her teeth. I don't think she's taking a bite, it feels just like a strong bump.

She's an Angora doe, a year old, and should be about 2 weeks pregnant.

Any ideas what she's thinking, or what this means? She doesn't charge me when she's outside her pen, just when she's inside it.  I'd love to figure this out and stop the behavior before her kits are born.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 27, 2010)

I would say she doesn't like a hand coming in at her. Some rabbits are afraid and don't like to be cornered. Plus if she is pregnant, she is probably trying to protect herself, even though you really aren't a threat, she sees you as one.


----------



## dbunni (Dec 27, 2010)

Is this her first litter?


----------



## txcarl1258 (Dec 27, 2010)

I had a rex doe that would charge and try to bite me all the time when she was prego.  As soon as the kits were born she calmed down and went back to normal.


----------



## DianeS (Dec 27, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Is this her first litter?


No, her fourth. But I've only owned her for two weeks, so I don't know what her behavior during previous pregnancies was.


----------



## DianeS (Dec 27, 2010)

So it seems it could be just pregnancy behavior? She wasn't like this before when I first got her, this is new behavior that started a few days ago. 

I'd like it if it stopped, hopefully it will when the kits are born. 

Anything I could be doing now to help her relax more around me and stop the charging? Is it just a matter of keeping on doing the necessary things in her cage and let her be reminded I'm not a threat? I don't do anything that would bother her while shes in her cage, just refilling water and treats. If I have to pick her up or anything else she really doesn't like, I let her out of the cage first so she doesn't associate the two.


----------



## dbunni (Dec 27, 2010)

When I have an animal that is upset, for whatever reason, I open the door and just talk to them.  If there is a treat she likes, set the treat inside the door.  But do not enter her territory.  If this just started, and she is coming to the end of the preganancy, you might try giving her the box early and letting her settle in.  But talk to her ... a lot!  Get her use to your voice and movements.  When I enter the rabbitry ... talking is what the bunnies hear.  As the door opens (the main door) I say HI!  How you doing?  Just to let everybody know there is a stranger entering their world.  The buns are use to this routine and many come to the doors for attention.  Even the young babies will pick up on this habit.  I have a 3 week old GA that is the first to the front of the cage (she is a singleton and knows kisses are on the way).

Be patient.  she maybe testing the waters and pushing her pregnancy weight around.  Be the patient, loving mom.

She is a year old and this is her 4th litter?  Wow ... most of my Angoras are just starting at that point.

Good luck ... C.


----------



## DianeS (Dec 27, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> She is a year old and this is her 4th litter?  Wow ... most of my Angoras are just starting at that point.
> 
> Good luck ... C.


I know. And I agree. But I didn't get her until just after this last breeding. The repeated breedings that early were someone else's idea and choice. :/ 

If it matters, she lost the previous three litters to unknown causes. One litter stillborn, the other two died within the first couple days. So at least we're not talking about pregnancy AND nursing that many times in a row. 

I'm giving her the best shot I can to keep this litter, but whether she does or not, she gets a several month break from breeding. Her body needs time to recover. 

But thanks for the reminder about talking, I don't think I've done much of that lately. I do give little treats when I arrive - little bits of carrot or celery or the like, which she takes from my hands as long as they're _outside _her pen! She's just a little territorial about that pen right now.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 4, 2011)

She is showing aggression.  Whether is is cage aggression or pregnancy hormones, it's not good but I'd give a pregnant doe a break and would deal with simple cage aggression differently.

That bump you're feeling is probably her boxing your or the object your holding.  It happens in a flash so it's difficult to see but wow, you can feel it and it can leave deep bruises (I used to volunteer with shelter rabbits with a wide variety of issues).

Either way, do keep handling her confidently even if it is minimally until her kits are born.  You'll need to put your hands in the cage everything for feeding, watering and, when the kits are born, checking them once a day for a head count.  

I usually distract the rabbit with my left hand so it keeps its eyes near the front of the cage while I reach in very high with my right hand.  After my hand is directly above the rabbit's shoulders, I lower it down over her and get a firm grip on her.  Usually, before I get my hand all the way down, even a very aggressive rabbit will lower its shoulders in submission.  Do keep a solid hold on her, though, just in case she changes her mind about your relationship.  I've had an extremely aggresive rabbit turn around in it's skin and get a good hold on me before.  It's rare but it can happen.

Remain confident and calm.  If you do, the animal will sense that and be more calm as well.

Even if she does not like it, for your own sake and to get her used to it, do hold her once every day or two over the next week to help break her of her habbit or at least to get her to better accept the fact that you're going to have to put your hand in her cage during this pregnancy.

Good luck with her.  I hope she kindles well and healthy kits for you.


----------

